

The Real Reason “Stupid” Startups Raise So Much Money - ASquare
http://www.nirandfar.com/2014/12/stupid-startups.html?source=HackerNews&referrer=@anujadhiya

======
graycat
> Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and Pinterest

An easier reason: They get a lot of eyeballs.

~~~
ASquare
Getting eyeballs is one thing - keeping them is another.

~~~
graycat
That's why near year 2000 the saying went, "Never be between a VC and the door
when the lock up period is over."

